# Autopage remote start issue



## daveyboy43 (Dec 31, 2017)

I recently purchased a 2006 Chevy Trailblazer that came with an Autopage remote start installed on the vehicle which works fine, actually to fine. The button on the remote that actually starts the vehicle is way to sensitive and the vehicle will start if I'm not very careful with how I handle the remote. This past week it started twice while I was at work and someone had to come and tell me my vehicle was running in the parking lot. There was no manual for it and the previous owner said it was installed when he bought the vehicle and said it happened to him a few times. I can't find anything on what I can do to correct it but I've found that you might be able to program it to have to be pushed twice to start but again I just can't find any type of instructions anywhere and it seems Auto page is no longer in business. Hoping maybe someone has one of these or might be familiar with this brand and could help me. I have taken the batteries out of the remote and I'm not using it right now because of this issue but it sure would be nice to have as temps have been right around zero the last few nights. Thanks for any help or suggestions offered.


----------

